# Learn How To Be Confident In Your Own Self!



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 15, 2016)

We all go through the motions and many times we loose confidence in our self's.

You know what? 
I'm *He who began a good work* in you *will carry it on* to completion! 

(check out *Philippians 1:6*!)

Step up your game, get your confidence level up today. Its never too late.

Hope this touched your heart and remind you that Your are special, unique and a Perl in the eyes of your maker. 

Cheers!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2016)

sweet_silvia88 said:


> We all go through the motions and many times we loose confidence in our self's.
> 
> You know what?
> *
> ...



Love this scripture.  Thank you so much for blessing us with this. 

@sweet_silvia88...God's beautiful work in you shall never fail. You are indeed a precious Pearl.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 19, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> Love this scripture.  Thank you so much for blessing us with this.
> 
> @sweet_silvia88...God's beautiful work in you shall never fail. You are indeed a precious Pearl.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Oh wow I'm blessed! thanks so much! and Amen, I receive that word!


----------

